# Venison Meatloaf Time



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2020)

Been a while since I've done a meatloaf, so it's time. Started with some 70/30 slightly seasoned venison sausage.

1.5# venison sausage
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup diced garden tomato
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 1/2 cups Ritz crackers
2 tbsp parsley
1 tbsp minced garlic
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1 egg
1 tbsp Killer Hog






Mix all ingredients slightly





Formed loaf and let sit in refer for couple hrs





Decided to use the MES 40. Brought up to 275° for about an hr and backed down to 240° ready to cook. Tube of Lumber Jack  Char Hickory pellets.
1 hr @ 240° , bumped up to 260° for 1 hr, bumped to 275° for 1 1/2 hrs and
( Had some heating issues with MES, so finished in grill. Have to figure out how to test element)
IT temp 161° , glazed and take temp to 165°





Plated with some roasted baby reds and green beans.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice looking loaf.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 8, 2020)

Good looking meatloaf and meal! Could go for some of that. Nice job

Ryan


----------



## agaffer (Oct 8, 2020)

Just about lunch time here, know any fast delivery services that can get a slice to NC in the next hour?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2020)

Dang that looks good! Never had venison meatloaf, but would sure love to try a slice!!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks excellant!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 8, 2020)

Great looking meatloaf! Been a while since ive done one. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking loaf.
> 
> Warren


Thank you Warren, and for the like.


Brokenhandle said:


> Good looking meatloaf and meal! Could go for some of that. Nice job
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, been to long since last one.


agaffer said:


> Just about lunch time here, know any fast delivery services that can get a slice to NC in the next hour?


Sure would have liked too.  


SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good! Never had venison meatloaf, but would sure love to try a slice!!
> Al


Thanks Al, one of our favorites. Just not often enough for as easy as it is.


smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant!


Thank you kindly sir. And thanks for the like !


Sowsage said:


> Great looking meatloaf! Been a while since ive done one. Thanks for the reminder!


Thanks Travis. Need to do more often that's for sure.



 Johnny Ray
 ,

 BrianGSDTexoma
 ,

 luvcatchingbass
 ,

 kruizer

  thank you guys for the likes, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2020)

I did find out my element connectors are fried hampering my heating. Will have back in action soon I hope. . .


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks great.  I seem to always have venison in my freezer.  I have to mix with beef thou.  Never tried a venison loaf.  Gonna have to.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2020)

Got a lot of ground venison/ pork, heck of a lot cheaper than what burger was going for.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Got a lot of ground venison/ pork, heck of a lot cheaper than what burger was going for.



I raise beef and pigs.   I have a farm, venison comes easy if you know what I mean.  LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice looking venison loaf. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking venison loaf.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris, greatly appreciated  !


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 9, 2020)

tallbm
 , thank you for the like !


----------

